# Tire Size for Rally II wheels



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 15"x7"Rally II wheels with a 41/4 backspace. I have a 1967 lemans and would like to know how big of a tire will fit. I have standard shocks on the car but have converted the brakes to disk.I am also looking for recommendations for tire brand. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a '67 GTO wuth 15x7 RII's and front disc brakes, so I think max tire size would be the same (?). The largest rear tire I can fit is 245/60x15. I have 225/60x15's on the front, but the front is lowered ~ 1" - I think I could get 235/60x15's up front, but I kept the 225's that I had when the car was ~2 1/2" lowered in the front (too much, as it turned out!). According to the charts I have found for tire/rim size, a 245 is the widest recommended 60 series on the 7" rim. 
About all I could find in the way of tires was BFG Hope this helps....


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Tire Size*

Thanks for the tire size info. As for the tires i was looking at the redline Diamond back and Coker.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Best way to know for certain is to get yourself one of these:
Wheel-Rite fitment tool 
and measure.

Go to the various tire manufacturer / tire sales sites and get the diameter, tread width (width at the tread surface), and section width (width at the widest point of the tire), use those specs to set the tool, then see if you can get the tire to fit and also what wheel backspacing would be required to "center" the tire in the wheel well.

Bear


----------

